# 5 spot scores and your x count



## swompthang (Jan 24, 2010)

what is yalls best 5 spot score for me a 300 59x 41 in side out


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Best is a 300 55x


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

300 with 48x last year
this year is a 299 with 51x


----------



## pearsonshooter2 (Jan 7, 2010)

The league i shoot in does ten points so our max is 30 x but from that ive shot 300 23 x


----------



## Dalt (Feb 13, 2010)

just shot a 300 with 51x.. btw that was the first time i shot a 5 spot game


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

300 48x


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

bumping this up...

300 56x freestyle
300 55x with hunting setup


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

300 53x.

Jake


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

new best 300 with 56x


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

my best is 300 41x


----------



## hawaiian-archer (Feb 18, 2009)

Practice: 60x
Tournament: 57x


----------

